# Booking a Flight Soon? These Are the Best (and Worst) Airlines, Researchers Say



## longknife (Apr 9, 2019)

*Rankings are based on on-time arrivals, mishandles baggage, bumping passengers, and consumer complaints.*


*I don’t see anything about leg room and all the extra fees they are now throwing at you.*

_Delta is 1st_

_JetBlue Airways ranked second, followed by Southwest Airlines and last year’s winner, Alaska Airlines._

_Discount carrier Frontier Airlines ranked last, just behind American Airlines._

*More *@ Booking a Flight Soon? These Are the Best (and Worst) Airlines


----------

